# Trying to find out if a breeder is reputable SouthernSilk Maltese



## GeneGenek (Jul 15, 2020)

Has anyone purchased a Maltese from SouthernSilksPuppies.com . It's a breeder in Louisiana who breeds Maltese and Havanese. She has a nice website and seems professional on the phone but would like to confirm from other customers. If anyone has had any experience with this breeder please let me know. Thank You


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is some info that might be helpful: Breeder in Louisiana - Havanese Forum : Havanese Forums

Just from looking at the website, I would avoid them at all costs! Red flags galore. Just FYI, puppy mills often present themselves VERY well on website and phone--better than most show breeders! Good "customer service" does not equal a Maltese from a good place.


----------



## GeneGenek (Jul 15, 2020)

I saw that post that you linked but it's a little dated from 2009. Hoping to come across more recent transactions .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am extremely concerned that she is breeding tiny maltese who are not expected to achieve breed standard weight as adults. A responsible Maltese breeder tries to breed to standard and improve the breed, not aim for dogs weighing less than 4 pounds as adults or puppies she calls "no nose." These are both signs of potential health problems. I would pass on this.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

maggieh said:


> I am extremely concerned that she is breeding tiny maltese who are not expected to achieve breed standard weight as adults. A responsible Maltese breeder tries to breed to standard and improve the breed, not aim for dogs weighing less than 4 pounds as adults or puppies she calls "no nose." These are both signs of potential health problems. I would pass on this.


I don’t think people who are looking to buy a pup realize how small 4 lbs really is and how they are actually achieving this tiny stature. My pup has been 3.5 lbs for the longest and when you learn the health issues that a perfectly healthy Maltese can run into with time then a oddly breeded pup is sure to be in trouble from go. I’ve had so many fears at 3lbs of his knees when he jumps, his little throat with the collar and him pulling and who knows what else could happen to his little body. Grandkids could trip over him and easily break his leg or something worse. Tiny might be cute but for goodness sake let our dogs be their natural sizes. I’m so glad my pup has finally gained a few lbs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Southern Silks Maltese does business with Carol’s old breeder, whose McCarthy passed away at a year old from GME. She does breed some good dogs but for the wrong reasons. Not a reputable show breeder at all. I would stay far away.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chvilla1 said:


> I don’t think people who are looking to buy a pup realize how small 4 lbs really is and how they are actually achieving this tiny stature. My pup has been 3.5 lbs for the longest and when you learn the health issues that a perfectly healthy Maltese can run into with time then a oddly breeded pup is sure to be in trouble from go. I’ve had so many fears at 3lbs of his knees when he jumps, his little throat with the collar and him pulling and who knows what else could happen to his little body. Grandkids could trip over him and easily break his leg or something worse. Tiny might be cute but for goodness sake let our dogs be their natural sizes. I’m so glad my pup has finally gained a few lbs.


I have to totally disagree. My Suki is around 3.9 lbs and by far my toughest of my 3. She was held back for show untill she was 6 months before she was offered to me. I have no more worries having her than I do my 8 lb maltese. In fact, my 8 lb maltese is far less healthier, nor physically fit and strong as Suki.
It really comes down to how and who breeds them. If you have a Byb pushing out tinies to sell for big bucks, yes, I would worry.
If you have a reputable show breeder push out a tiny, it’s just that. It does not mean that dog is any more fragile or unhealthy than a bigger dog.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We got our little Laci (Yorkie) last October and she weighs just a little over 2 1/2 pounds and is a little spit fire!! And to boot, she has a Luxating Patella which she totally disregards as if there is absolutely nothing wrong with her. I did notice that he wears a collar and would highly suggest/recommend getting him a small harness. We were able to find one small enough to fit our Laci at Pet Supplies Plus since she is so tiny.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> We got our little Laci (Yorkie) last October and she weighs just a little over 2 1/2 pounds and is a little spit fire!! And to boot, she has a Luxating Patella which she totally disregards as if there is absolutely nothing wrong with her. I did notice that he wears a collar and would highly suggest/recommend getting him a small harness. We were able to find one small enough to fit our Laci at Pet Supplies Plus since she is so tiny.


When do we get to see a picture of your little spitfire? im dying to see this little powerhouse who sounds so much like my Suki 💕


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, out little Laci might be small but she is mighty!! Our almost 13 year old Malt Chrissy just sits there and looks at her and I can just imagine what she is thinking. Not sure how I can post a picture of our little Laci though?? Even with her Luxating Patella, she is a little pistol.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just hit the paperclip blow & drag your photo to here!


----------



## Christmaswish (Dec 22, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Southern Silks Maltese does business with Carol’s old breeder, whose McCarthy passed away at a year old from GME. She does breed some good dogs but for the wrong reasons. Not a reputable show breeder at all. I would stay far away.


----------



## Christmaswish (Dec 22, 2020)

My parents just got scammed. Such a heart breaking experience to see my mom in tears. I don't know how someone could do such a thing to someone.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Christmaswish said:


> My parents just got scammed from that breeder. Such a heart breaking experience to see my mom in tears. I don't know how someone could do such a thing to someone.


Oh no, so sorry to hear this :'( Could you please share what happened to help save someone else the heartache?


----------



## Christmaswish (Dec 22, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear this :'( Could you please share what happened to help save someone else the heartache?


I am going to withhold the facts at this time because I’m waiting to see how this deal is resolved.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Christmaswish said:


> I am going to withhold the facts at this time because I’m waiting to see how this deal is resolved.


Fair enough. Hope it does get resolved!


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

GeneGenek said:


> I saw that post that you linked but it's a little dated from 2009. Hoping to come across more recent transactions .


 I would also suggest that you look for a more reputable breeder, I have communicated with Southern Silks in the past previously when I was on a hunt to find a Maltese puppy. It scared me how her website states that puppies are available but the photos seen on the website are NEVER accurately updated. Some of the puppy photos i have seen on her website months in a row and are repeatedly marked for sale. her maltses are mostly priced at $3,500 and up which is reasonable if the puppies were coming from a true responsible breeder, I also believe that she doesn’t health test her Maltese parents before breeding them which is very important


----------



## terric (Dec 30, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> Here is some info that might be helpful: Breeder in Louisiana - Havanese Forum : Havanese Forums
> 
> Just from looking at the website, I would avoid them at all costs! Red flags galore. Just FYI, puppy mills often present themselves VERY well on website and phone--better than most show breeders! Good "customer service" does not equal a Maltese from a good place.


I got my new baby that is 9 months old and adorable from Divine Maltese in Louisiana. Check out Website. Fantastic experience.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

maggieh said:


> I am extremely concerned that she is breeding tiny maltese who are not expected to achieve breed standard weight as adults. A responsible Maltese breeder tries to breed to standard and improve the breed, not aim for dogs weighing less than 4 pounds as adults or puppies she calls "no nose." These are both signs of potential health problems. I would pass on this.


I agree. This is very Disturbing to me. Forgive me as I have not participated in many of these conversations but my boy, Kobe is a whole whopping 4.8 lbs. He’s 15 months old and the Vet says he’s done growing. I feel like I have to be careful with certain things with him and He is afraid to jump from what I feel would be a normal height for him but I wont force him bc I don’t want him to get hurt. He is Pure. His parents are both pure. I know them personally. They belong to close friends of mine. I don’t understand how if he is a whole 4.8 lbs what a teacup can possibly be. Already if Kobe gets under my feet in the kitchen or something like that his little yelp makes me feel like he’s on the brink of death. How much more dangerous can this be for e “teacup”. Not to mention all of the other health risks that this off breading causes.


----------

